# Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Mi Oya'



## angelfishman (Feb 11, 2004)

Hi everyone! I would like to know if anyone has this type of crypt?
if so do you have any luck growing it submersed? some guy on aquabid has them,seems like a good price on them.5 plants for 6.00. sure would like to try them.but I would like info,from anyone here before I buy them.
Thanks
Ron


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I do not have this variety, specifically, but all varieties of C. wendtii grow well submersed. There is nothing to worry about.


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

I have this variety. It's only found in the river Mi Oya. It quite beautiful being red-brown with hammered leaves. Only slightly hammered for me, though I heard it can be moderately hammered. They get roughly 10" high and roughly the same wide. They are a slow grower, but will grow in a wide variety of conditions, and can handle temps all the way up t0 30oC in normal conditions.


----------



## AXT (Mar 17, 2004)

I have this for 2 years. As what Justin meantioned, it's only found in the river Mi Oya. It is red-brown on the underside of the leaves and dark green on top. Leaves are hammered. They are very slow grower, mine is around 6" now.

No specific requirement on water conditions and water temp.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

The wendtii's make excellent starter crypts. Go for it!


----------

